# Setting Up Wireless Router with Chorus NTL Broadband



## taytoman (24 Jul 2008)

I have just got chorus ntl broadband installed, but they gave me a conventional non-wireless modem that needs an ethernet cable from my laptop to the modem box

Everytime i ring them about getting a wireless modem i get a different answer. They have told me first that they will send out a technican for 50 euro who will replace the modem with a wireless modem and that I can't do this myself, and more recently they told me that I can do this myself and that I should go to PC world and get a netgear wireless modem

Any ideas? Can I rig up a wireless modem myself?


----------



## mik_da_man (24 Jul 2008)

Hi,

You need to get a wireless router.
They can be picked up cheaply enough from Dabs.ie or the like.
They are handy to set up and come with good instructions.
I think I have a spare one if you are any near cork

Mik


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

Presumably you can buy your own all in one cable modem/wired & wireless router box or you can buy just a wired & wireless router only and daisychain that to the existing cable modem?


----------



## mik_da_man (24 Jul 2008)

I'd recommend leaving the modem that UPC provided as is and buying a seperate router.
If you are not using their modem and anything goes wrong they will most likley blame the new modem.
I have a wireless router running of my UPC modem and it works well.

Mik


----------



## taytoman (24 Jul 2008)

_mik da man_

_thanks for your help_
_What make and model is your add-on wireless router?_


----------



## dieseldave (25 Jul 2008)

I'm with digiweb, mine is for a cable broadband connection and i use a D-Link DI-524 no problems with it.


----------



## happygoose (25 Jul 2008)

I'm in a similar predicament, I know there's such thing as a DL modem and an ASDL modem...could someone tell me which one I should get?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

Never heard of _DL _whatever about _ADSL_. Perhaps you mean _D*S*L_?

Why not just use the modem that _UPC/NTL_ provide? If you do want to replace this or get an all in one modem/wired & wireless router etc. then you need a *cable *modem and not any sort of _DSL _modem!


----------



## figgy (25 Jul 2008)

I have NTL and was in the same situation - I went out and bought a wirless router that sits on top of the NTL modem and does a great job. I got it in Atlantic I think or Maplin in Blanch - Have it 3 years now and never a problem.

Literally 5 mins work to set up and believe me I am no expert - all I needed was another socket!!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

figgy said:


> Literally 5 mins work to set up and believe me I am no expert - all I needed was another socket!!


Did you secure wireless access to your _LAN_/broadband?


----------



## mik_da_man (28 Jul 2008)

taytoman said:


> _mik da man_
> 
> _thanks for your help_
> _What make and model is your add-on wireless router?_


 
I had a linksys WRT54G and a D-link DIR-655 and both work fine


----------



## boaber (5 Jan 2009)

My NTL Broadband is hooked up to my desktop PC in a bedroom via the (cabled/piped) modem they provided.

I'm now looking to set up Xbox Live on my 360, which is in the sitting room.

If I got a wireless router such as  and connected that to my existing modem, and also go an [broken link removed] for the Xbox 360, would this do the job?


----------

